# need a con badge? cheap con badges here



## HikariDarkfire (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/78295/

badge, lanyard, and tag all for $5!

colored with your name on it shipped to you!

the $5 is just for shipping costs, shipped via UPS! if you dont recieve your con badge and accessories in a 7-10 days i will send it again free of charge!

notes arent working email for details.

hikaridarkfire@gmail.com


----------

